# My new C19



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally received my new Accucraft C19 last week and have some pix. All Airwire and Phoenix P5.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
That is one fine looking engine. Maybe I should of gotten a green boiler." border=0> 
So when are you going to run it? I ran mine Sat. until the battery wore out, charged it up and ran it again on Sunday." border=0> 










Tommy" border=0> 
Rio Gracie


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

Man....those things sure a nice looking loco's! 
-axdop


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 04/23/2008 9:53 AM

I finally received my new Accucraft C19 last week. 










Tommy Rio Gracie






I have long been a fan of consolidation engines. It's always great to have something like this make its long-anticipated arrival. Congratulations on your acquistion for your layout.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one pretty engine (notice the one in my signature!) Congratulations on an excellent acquisition!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I noticed #346 in your signature. Like minds. It IS a beautiful engine. This is my first Accucraft and I don't believe it will be my last. I'm thinking about getting their live steam Shay next. The 3 cylinder #5.


----------

